# Anyone replace the Bose speakers w/ Bang & Olufsen speakers?



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

My one complaint about the TTRS is Audi's lack of decision to add the higher quality Bang & Olufsen system with the Tech. package, instead we get Blows. 

Has anybody swapped the crappy Bose speakers with quality ones?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

No, I installed these instead


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> No, I installed these instead


this sound improvement is much better than speakers!


----------



## TRZ06 (Jan 20, 2013)

As nice as I'm sure that sounds, I'm done with loud exhaust systems. I have a Corsa on my Z06 and have realized that approaching 40 my tastes have changed. 

One of the draws of the TTRS for me is the more refined/classy side , while still keeping 80%-90% of the Z06 performance capabilities. 

I don't want constant exhaust sound, I want to be able to listen to my tunes with rich/quality sound.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Bang and olufusen is just rebranded Siemens anyway.

If you want better sound visit a good aftermarket audio shop. The best speakers will be brands you have never heard of before!


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

TRZ06 said:


> As nice as I'm sure that sounds, I'm done with loud exhaust systems.


:thumbup: i hear ya bra  TOFTS


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TRZ06 said:


> I don't want constant exhaust sound, I want to be able to listen to my tunes with rich/quality sound.


These don't really make it much louder but do add some character with pops and burbles. You still have the sport button to quiet down the exhaust if you want.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

TRZ06 said:


> As nice as I'm sure that sounds, I'm done with loud exhaust systems. I have a Corsa on my Z06 and have realized that approaching 40 my tastes have changed.
> 
> One of the draws of the TTRS for me is the more refined/classy side , while still keeping 80%-90% of the Z06 performance capabilities.
> 
> I don't want constant exhaust sound, I want to be able to listen to my tunes with rich/quality sound.


One word: switchpath


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

canuckttrs said:


> :thumbup: i hear ya bra  TOFTS


that was some kind of awesome!


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

I agree with the OP's question/comment. I started doing the daily drive routine with my TTRS, and the stereo is just really bad. It's so muddy, and generally unpleasant. It's really surprising that a high-dollar car would have such an awful quality stereo. 

I'd be interested in some good-looking / stealth aftermarket alternatives. 

"No highs no lows, it must be bose"


----------



## keepryt (Aug 25, 2012)

I find the base really lacking. My wife's '06 Subaru with the non-premium audio package has more base!


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

I would be happy with a nice stealth looking sub enclosure that integrates with the Bose stereo. One 10" should do the trick. :thumbup:


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

www.diymobileaudio.com forums for ideas people.. Numerous brands which poop all over Bose. (Hell, Radio Shack home brand probably poops all over Bose.) Even people who will do it for you as well, if you're not DIY inclined.

I almost went Hertz, but ended up buying HAT. Bose went in the bin, and all was right with the world.



311-in-337 said:


> I would be happy with a nice stealth looking sub enclosure that integrates with the Bose stereo. One 10" should do the trick. :thumbup:


Something like this perhaps? 12", not even cranked halfway and it's like a massage chair


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

I wasn't that happy with my stereo when I first picked up the car but someone here suggested some audio settings that tightened it up. I'm not the most serious audiophile on the block but it sounds fine to me. Being in a smaller space will always make it a bit more difficult to generate sound than a larger sedan or SUV (plus the road noise that comes through in this car).


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

You mean to tell me people use the stereo in this car?
Have they heard what comes out of the exhaust?


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

Poverty said:


> Bang and olufusen is just rebranded Siemens anyway.
> 
> If you want better sound visit a good aftermarket audio shop. The best speakers will be brands you have never heard of before!


Exactly just go aftermarket, I have my Focal 3way components along with a 10" JL W7 sub along with my JL amps and this set up will embarass just about anything out there aftermarket or factory. Now I just need the time to install them.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joneze93tsi said:


> You mean to tell me people use the stereo in this car?
> Have they heard what comes out of the exhaust?


Seriously


----------



## julius_the_cat (Nov 3, 2009)

I've used Dynaudio before and been happy. It's sometimes a PITA to do the online research and find the right system for low volume models. BTW, could someone improve the S/N of this thread?


----------



## S4Pazz (Apr 28, 2012)

No, but I did upgrade the stereo using the stock head unit, Bypassing the stock amp and getting aftermarket front and rear speakers, a small sub, and a nice (small size) amp that fits perfectly in the spare tire well. Very good results. As a matter of fact this is a perfect sub set-up for this car at only 5 inches deep and the perfect 35 inch width. Lookee....
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-bxJIwWIMOpT/p_13628LW3V3/JL-Audio-CP208LG-W3v3.html


----------



## julius_the_cat (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a JL sub in the footwell of another car and lilke it. What mid-high speakers and amp are you using, S4Pazz?


----------



## S4Pazz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Speakers and Amp are......*

Focal V-series components in front and Focal performance series coaxials in the back with a Single JL 8" mini SW box, however the small dual 8' JL box i posted actually is less intrusive than the single 8" I have, so i'll probably switch. The amp is the Alpine PDX-V9. For the price (not cheap, but not over the top) it's an upgrade I would have opted for if it were available from the dealer, so I don't feel too bad about it. I think it cranks pretty cleanly, and loudly and with good range of frequency for such a small space. Huge improvement over stock in every way. I'm quite happy with it. Only thing is that as good as iPod sounds, the satellite radio sounds pretty much equally like crap. I just couldnt really tell the difference so well prior to the change.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

i dont have NAV in my car and only had the symphony unit with ipod in glovebox. not even an AUX!! but this was a 2008. I ended up replacing the headunit with a Pionner AVH-X4500BT. Definitely sound improvement even with stock speakers. Plus it looks pretty good and looks "stock-ish"


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

J662 said:


> Seriously


When you're in traffic the exhaust doesn't sound like anything. That's where the tunes come in. If I could be full throttle everywhere there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> When you're in traffic the exhaust doesn't sound like anything. That's where the tunes come in. If I could be full throttle everywhere there wouldn't be a problem.


That's true. Hopefully that doesn't happen too much!


----------

